# Kirby dropped the hammer on C Rivers



## Horns (May 13, 2016)

After his 3rd pot arrest in 7 months, he gone.


----------



## Horns (May 13, 2016)

http://georgia.247sports.com/Bolt/Following-third-arrest-DL-dismissed-from-UGA-45320108


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2016)

Makin room for da kids that wanna be serious about the team.


----------



## KyDawg (May 13, 2016)

Good riddance.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 13, 2016)

Apparently, The ONLY thing that Rivers brought to Athens is........LOTS OF WEED  !!!!!!!!!!!

I agree that it is GREAT that he is GONE.   Yep, he will probably be washing cars on the corner lot, or selling parking spots for the real UGA games, or maybe just maybe be selling boiled peanuts on game days instead !!!!


What an IDIOT !!!!!!


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 13, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Apparently, The ONLY thing that Rivers brought to Athens is........LOTS OF WEED  !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I agree that it is GREAT that he is GONE.   Yep, he will probably be washing cars on the corner lot, or selling parking spots for the real UGA games, or maybe just maybe be selling boiled peanuts on game days instead !!!!
> 
> ...



Or end up at Auburn or Louisville.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 13, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Or end up at Auburn or Louisville.



or florida state


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 13, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> or florida state



We stand behind them once they get here, but we don't bring 'em in that way.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 13, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> We stand behind them once they get here, but we don't bring 'em in that way.


that statement stands in pure contradiction to your recent thieving, lying, rapist quarterback


----------



## FootLongDawg (May 13, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> We stand behind them once they get here, but we don't bring 'em in that way.


----------



## Bucky T (May 13, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Apparently, The ONLY thing that Rivers brought to Athens is........LOTS OF WEED  !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I agree that it is GREAT that he is GONE.   Yep, he will probably be washing cars on the corner lot, or selling parking spots for the real UGA games, or maybe just maybe be selling boiled peanuts on game days instead !!!!
> 
> ...



Naahh....  He'll be selling the bud.


----------



## KyDawg (May 13, 2016)

He will play football somewhere. Third offense is one to many chances as far as I am concerned. Unfortunately some schools don't see it that way.


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 13, 2016)

What a BIG DUMMY..... Bye.


----------



## brownceluse (May 13, 2016)

Thug


----------



## Silver Britches (May 13, 2016)

Hard to believe how some of these clowns want to risk throwing away such an awesome opportunity, especially at a major university. Incredibly stupid!

Glad it happened now instead of during the season. Heck, he may have realized he wasn't going to get to play much anyway.


----------



## mguthrie (May 14, 2016)

Coach setting a standard. Good for him and the dawgs. He will end up somewhere.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (May 14, 2016)

These kids kill me. Pretty bad when you can't stop smoking,  or selling  to play ball at a major University and a chance to play in the NFL


----------



## brownceluse (May 14, 2016)

Auburn bound


----------



## Matthew6 (May 14, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Auburn bound



this^^^^^


----------



## KyDawg (May 14, 2016)

Bet he had an absentee father.


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 15, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> He will end up somewhere.



On an academic scholarship, no doubt.


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 15, 2016)

These guys are kids just like some of us were when we was and drink and smoke. I personally don't have issues with the grass. I think drinking at parties every other night is more detrimental to their performance and that happens a lot.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 15, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> These guys are kids just like some of us were when we was and drink and smoke. I personally don't have issues with the grass. I think drinking at parties every other night is more detrimental to their performance and that happens a lot.



look at the rules. weed is not allowed; and neither is alcohol for those under age. however they test for weed.  these kids go into this knowing the rules. when they fail, they are just wasting an oppportunity that may have been available to another kid that doesnt smoke; who may have had to settle for a slot at ky, vandy, or carolina level program, when uga was interested in them.


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 15, 2016)

I get its a rule just saying it shouldn't be imo.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 15, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I get its a rule just saying it shouldn't be imo.



serious, professional, hardcore determined, goal oriented people dont need weed. In most cases, they dont use it as it is a crutch to achieving success in life. My friends meet this criteria. i have never done it myself as i consider it a drug problem, and I abhor addicts and those who use drugs. I could care less about their backgrounds. They simply get in the way, and are an unneccessary societal expense for those who demand excellence in all that we do.


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 15, 2016)

I know many ppl who are prolly doing better in life than you and def are doing better than me and use. Perfectly normal functioning adults. I think if they are testing for grass test for alcohol daily. If they are only worried about drinking when and if they are caught driving or in public apply that same rule to grass. I don't know anyone who's a pot head and is a junky but know a few alcoholics who can't do anything at all.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 15, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I know many ppl who are prolly doing better in life than you and def are doing better than me and use. Perfectly normal functioning adults. I think if they are testing for grass test for alcohol daily. If they are only worried about drinking when and if they are caught driving or in public apply that same rule to grass. I don't know anyone who's a pot head and is a junky but know a few alcoholics who can't do anything at all.



i deleted a post that bama would have pulled for sure. Given that, you do not know anything about me. Drugs are for losers. Whether it be weed, alcohol and prescription meds. Legalizing it is a way for the losers in this country to cope for their shortcomings as productive people, and continue this country's impending pathway to destruction. Then again, i would expect nothing less from a vol.


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 15, 2016)

It's nothing to do with being a vol. My mind just isn't as closed as others. If you show up to class/school/practice or work for us adults drunk and or stoned you get canned. Enough trying to tell ppl what they can and can't do outside of work. As I said numerous folks are more successful than me and you combined and they use grass daily. If these kids show up to practice high or drunk then I'm all for canning them. And I think the legal age for anything should be 18 no reason a kid can go die for us but not have a beer smh.


----------



## Silver Britches (May 15, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> These guys are kids just like some of us were when we was and drink and smoke. I personally don't have issues with the grass. I think drinking at parties every other night is more detrimental to their performance and that happens a lot.



Kids? That's no excuse! They're old enough to know better. I knew better at their age. Plus, I've never drank or fooled with any type of drugs in my life. I am a proud square! 



Matthew6 said:


> look at the rules. weed is not allowed; and neither is alcohol for those under age. however they test for weed.  these kids go into this knowing the rules. when they fail, they are just wasting an oppportunity that may have been available to another kid that doesnt smoke; who may have had to settle for a slot at ky, vandy, or carolina level program, when uga was interested in them.





Matthew6 said:


> serious, professional, hardcore determined, goal oriented people dont need weed. In most cases, they dont use it as it is a crutch to achieving success in life. My friends meet this criteria. i have never done it myself as i consider it a drug problem, and I abhor addicts and those who use drugs. I could care less about their backgrounds. They simply get in the way, and are an unneccessary societal expense for those who demand excellence in all that we do.



Well said, grandfather! Well said! 



toyota4x4h said:


> It's nothing to do with being a vol. My mind just isn't as closed as others. If you show up to class/school/practice or work for us adults drunk and or stoned you get canned. Enough trying to tell ppl what they can and can't do outside of work. As I said numerous folks are more successful than me and you combined and they use grass daily. If these kids show up to practice high or drunk then I'm all for canning them. And I think the legal age for anything should be 18 no reason a kid can go die for us but not have a beer smh.



Snoop Dogg is pretty successful and he LOVES him some weed!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 15, 2016)

the pill heads and dopers in this country fuel an illegal demand for drugs. Then they rob you or break into your property to steal to support their habit. Anyone supporting illegal drug use is a loser.


----------



## Silver Britches (May 15, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> the pill heads and dopers in this country fuel an illegal demand for drugs. Then they rob you or break into your property to steal to support their habit. Anyone supporting illegal drug use is a loser.









Preach, brother Matthew!


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 15, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> the pill heads and dopers in this country fuel an illegal demand for drugs. Then they rob you or break into your property to steal to support their habit. Anyone supporting illegal drug use is a loser.



You can stop replaying refer madness. It was created by the government to control weak minds..


----------



## Horns (May 15, 2016)

Regardless of any one person's view of pot, the college that gave the player approximately $100k for tuition, books, room, and board says no to pot. Apparently he just didn't care about what he had and kept puffing. It cost him and I'm proud he got shown the door.


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 15, 2016)

Horns said:


> Regardless of any one person's view of pot, the college that gave the player approximately $100k for tuition, books, room, and board says no to pot. Apparently he just didn't care about what he had and kept puffing. It cost him and I'm proud he got shown the door.



They'll come around soon enough it's not as bad as the rampant binge drinking in the frat houses every night.


----------



## brownceluse (May 15, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> They'll come around soon enough it's not as bad as the rampant binge drinking in the frat houses every night.



But as of right now you can go to the store and buy it. So the kid knew the rules he was supposed to follow and on the third strike was shown the door. He's an idiot and a thug that proved he was going to do it his way. Turning this into a pot alcohol argument is stupid.


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 16, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> But as of right now you can go to the store and buy it. So the kid knew the rules he was supposed to follow and on the third strike was shown the door. He's an idiot and a thug that proved he was going to do it his way. Turning this into a pot alcohol argument is stupid.



Im not arguing just gave my opinion. 6 went off on his government anti pot rant. I simply think the rules for that stuff are stupid and should be gone and eventually I think they will be.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 16, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Turning this into a pot alcohol argument is stupid.



You are right... I love my Bud Light..


----------



## elfiii (May 16, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Auburn bound



The Gus Bus makes regularly scheduled trips each day.


----------



## Horns (May 16, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> You can stop replaying refer madness. It was created by the government to control weak minds..



How did the reefer problem work at UF with Urban? I believe one of his studs is in prison for killing a guy. Several different shootings as well. Now is pot a problem?


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 16, 2016)

Horns said:


> How did the reefer problem work at UF with Urban? I believe one of his studs is in prison for killing a guy. Several different shootings as well. Now is pot a problem?



Nothing to do with the grass. That guy was just one of those types. He woulda done that no matter what he drank or smoked. Just like any other lunatic messed up in the head. They are gonna do what they are gonna do.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 16, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Nothing to do with the grass. That guy was just one of those types. He woulda done that no matter what he drank or smoked. Just like any other lunatic messed up in the head. They are gonna do what they are gonna do.



and you support them and smoking dope as well.


----------



## KyDawg (May 16, 2016)

And I said I was gonna try to stay out of the political forum.


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 16, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> and you support them and smoking dope as well.



Yes of course bec ive said on here I support murderers?!  Quit reaching to sound cool slayer jr. I support a persons right to do what they please if they are adults..as long as they are not harming anyone. So no I don't support murderers.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 16, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Yes of course bec ive said on here I support murderers?!  Quit reaching to sound cool slayer jr. I support a persons right to do what they please if they are adults..as long as they are not harming anyone. So no I don't support murderers.



I also support adults doing whatever they want as long as they are not harming anyone. 

But, these kids signed an agreement stating they understand the rules while getting a free ride.

Just like those consenting adults not harming anyone. They get caught with mary jane, they go to jail..

Boot the loser off the team. Vols, FSU and Auburn will be knocking on his door.


----------



## Horns (May 16, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Nothing to do with the grass. That guy was just one of those types. He woulda done that no matter what he drank or smoked. Just like any other lunatic messed up in the head. They are gonna do what they are gonna do.



You read some of the court documents. Many of the times he was high on marijuana.


----------



## elfiii (May 16, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> But, these kids signed an agreement stating they understand the rules while getting a free ride.



There you go again, confusing yota with facts and such. It's not fair. He's a Vol fan.


----------



## KyDawg (May 16, 2016)

If you sign an agreement for a free education and it states that you should not eat turnip greens, then don't eat turnip greens or go someplace where they allow you to eat turnip greens.


----------



## brownceluse (May 16, 2016)

Is 4x4 a consumer or a distributor or both?


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 16, 2016)

elfiii said:


> There you go again, confusing yota with facts and such. It's not fair. He's a Vol fan.



I already stated I understand there are rules but just believe there should be no rules on that subject. I think it's you uga fans that are having a hard time with reading comprehension.


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 16, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Is 4x4 a consumer or a distributor or both?



I'll never telllll mwahaahaha


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 16, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I already stated I understand there are rules but just believe there should be no rules on that subject. I think it's you uga fans that are having a hard time with reading comprehension.



Hard time? You Vols are something else! 

Win at all costs.. Have players defy their coach and the rules of the University..

The Vols are back... 

Back to continuing their scum ways!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 16, 2016)

Vols live in such a small world... The trailer trash in Tennessee should pack up their plastic clothes tubs, their station wagon and take a road trip that makes them cross at least 2 state lines... Spring break in Panama City does not count!!


----------



## riprap (May 16, 2016)

We should use Ga State or Kennesaw State like Bama uses UAB.


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 17, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Vols live in such a small world... The trailer trash in Tennessee should pack up their plastic clothes tubs, their station wagon and take a road trip that makes them cross at least 2 state lines... Spring break in Panama City does not count!!



Late night bing drinking and nonsense rants again I see!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 17, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Late night bing drinking and nonsense rants again I see!



No, just pointing out to you and the rest of the Vols that there is a lot more to see than the backwoods of Tennessee.. 

Since all you guys do is sit around getting high and slapping women around..


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 17, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> No, just pointing out to you and the rest of the Vols that there is a lot more to see than the backwoods of Tennessee..
> 
> Since all you guys do is sit around getting high and slapping women around..


----------



## emusmacker (May 19, 2016)

Well maybe the Vols will offer him a spot. Then Yota will be all happy til he does something stupid while on weed. but that doesnt happen, thats just fairy tale.


----------



## Amoo (May 20, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> If you sign an agreement for a free education and it states that you should not eat turnip greens, then don't eat turnip greens or go someplace where they allow you to eat turnip greens.



I agree with this guy.  Who gives a crap what anybody thinks should or shouldn't be legal or illegal.  If his scholly said no out of marriage "activities" like they do at BYU, then don't be a bonehead.

You know the rules you signed up for, just like a job, don't like the rules, go play somewhere else.


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 23, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> that statement stands in pure contradiction to your recent thieving, lying, rapist quarterback



Really???  What team was he kicked out of for rules violations before transferring in to FSU?


----------



## elfiii (May 23, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Late night bing drinking and nonsense rants again I see!



There's something wrong with that?


----------



## Matthew6 (May 23, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Really???  What team was he kicked out of for rules violations before transferring in to FSU?



the whole culture of fsu is corrupt. ?


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 24, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> the whole culture of fsu is corrupt. ?



That's not what you said.  Could you please answer the question, or are the Vols rubbing off on you?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 24, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> That's not what you said.  Could you please answer the question, or are the Vols rubbing off on you?



Dannnnng, talk about a gut shot!!!


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 24, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dannnnng, talk about a gut shot!!!



The early line in Vegas says he'll be a Vol by week 3.  If Vegas said it, it must be true.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 24, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> The early line in Vegas says he'll be a Vol by week 3.  If Vegas said it, it must be true.



that thinking is for losers on their third gon go around


----------



## riprap (May 24, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> that thinking is for losers on their third gon go around



He should know. He use to be matthew1.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 25, 2016)

riprap said:


> He should know. He use to be matthew1.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 25, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> The early line in Vegas says he'll be a Vol by week 3.  If Vegas said it, it must be true.


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 25, 2016)

6 cant be a vol daddy slayer wouldn't allow that in his house!


----------



## elfiii (May 25, 2016)

riprap said:


> He should know. He use to be matthew1.





SpotandStalk said:


>



He's got 3 lives left.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (May 25, 2016)

Man this thread is too serious for me. I think I'll go eat a couple brownies so I can relax. 
He's obviously a thug! And UGA is a bastion of virtue so they only gave him THREE chances in SEVEN months. Way to lay down the law Kirby!


----------



## Horns (May 25, 2016)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Man this thread is too serious for me. I think I'll go eat a couple brownies so I can relax.
> He's obviously a thug! And UGA is a bastion of virtue so they only gave him THREE chances in SEVEN months. Way to lay down the law Kirby!



Hey at least we got rid of him. If he was at your place he would still be assaulting women.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 25, 2016)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Man this thread is too serious for me. I think I'll go eat a couple brownies so I can relax.
> He's obviously a thug! And UGA is a bastion of virtue so they only gave him THREE chances in SEVEN months. Way to lay down the law Kirby!



what is in your brownie recipe. i need some relaxing brownies too.


----------



## elfiii (May 25, 2016)

Soooooo, I take it we aren't talking about Chauncey Rivers anymore? Is that my understanding?


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 25, 2016)

Who's Chauncey rivers?


----------



## Matthew6 (May 25, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Who's Chauncey rivers?



hire a new reader. rosarita doesnt get the perspective.


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 25, 2016)

She didn't tell me nothing bout him. I'll set her straight! No tacos for a week!


----------



## KyDawg (May 25, 2016)

But I like Tacos.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 25, 2016)

tacos are good. the vols suck.


----------



## KyDawg (May 25, 2016)

I done forgot what this thread was about.


----------



## Silver Britches (May 26, 2016)

Shopping list
Welch's 100% Blackberry Juice
Cranberry juice
Orange Juice
Milk
Hershey's Syrup
Doritos
Cheez-its
Spaghetti sauce & noodles
Garlic & onions
hot peppers
hot sauce
Shredded cheese
Texas toast
Country Crock spread
Tums
Toilet paper


----------



## Matthew6 (May 26, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I done forgot what this thread was about.



its all about silvers shopping list and how awesome the dogs are gonna be this year.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 26, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I done forgot what this thread was about.



Pointing out how stupid and desperate the Vols are for a winning season..


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 26, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Shopping list
> Welch's 100% Blackberry Juice
> Cranberry juice
> Orange Juice
> ...



What flavor Doritos?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 26, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I done forgot what this thread was about.



Something about how some of the dawg players aren't liking Kirby's "earn your slot" method of coaching so far. 


Oh wait, that can be another thread.


----------



## Silver Britches (May 26, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> What flavor Doritos?



Any dang flavor of the original kind! Just stay away from the Doritos Jacked kind, those are terrible! Hope this helps! 

Now back on topic. Anyone have any nice office chair recommendations?


----------

